# Sighting in rifle



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I am heading out deer hunting next weekend (along with everyone else) and I was wondering if any of the gun ranges offer gun sighting? I am just running out of time to get it done myself and would prefer to have someone else do it for me. 

Thanks,


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

its been a few years but my uncle had his done at holiday gun club, you may try there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The guys out at Lee Kay used to do it, not sure if they still do or not but might want to call them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

thrillseaker said:


> its been a few years but my uncle had his done at holiday gun club, you may try there.


I just spoke with the Pres of the Holladay Gun Club and it is no longer open, they are just in the reclamation period to be able to develop the whole area.
Any gun shop or even Sports Authority can bore sight it for you, from there you are usually only 5 shots away from having it pretty dang close unless of course you do not plan to take anything but a 100 yard shot +-2yards.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I can sight it in for ya, you supply the ammo. i live in the roy area. I can do it this weekend saturday.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> The guys out at Lee Kay used to do it, not sure if they still do or not but might want to call them.


+1. They recommended you shoot it a couple of times to make sure it was on for you.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> I can sight it in for ya, you supply the ammo. i live in the roy area. I can do it this weekend saturday.


Thanks for the offer and I would take you up on it but, I am leaving on Friday morning.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A help in sighting in and subsequent use - is to make use of a ballistic program. These give you trajectory data coupled with your choice of sight-in range. It also helps you decide at what range you want it zeroed, and how high you need to sight in at the typical 100 yards to achieve that zero.

One free example is found at: http://www.nikonhunting.com/SpotOnRegistration It is basically a Nikon internet program that allows you to figure out the sight-in distance and subsequent drop using that distance for a variety of calibers and ammo. You need to register with Nikon first on the site, to be able to use it. While it has the helpful feature of giving the drop at the various lower marks on their Buckmaster BDC scopes, it also can be manipulated to help you figure out how high to sight in at 100 and drop at other known range.

For example, using a .30-06 150-gr Hi-Shok SP - if you desire a 200 yard zero, it will show you that you need to be 1.79 inches high at 100 yards (target distance). Changing the data to keep the same 200 yard zero -but with a 300 yard target distance, you can "fire" and find the bullet drops/hits 8.22" low.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

He is a good ballistic calculator I use. http://www.handloads.com/calc/ If you do not know the ballistic coeffient of your bullet you can usually find it either on the manufactures website or do like I do and go to Midway USA and find the bullet under reloading and it has all the info about it there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Better ballistics software, both PC and online, graphical output... oh and free.

http://www.huntingnut.com/

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am pretty sure they have a rifle sighting-in service out at the Lee Kay...just give them a call...open almost every day. But if you can't get it sighted in before the hunt, take the scope off and shoot open sights. Better chance they are still on as apposed to that scope that has taken a beatin since the last time you fired your gun. I am being nice here.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I could probably sight it in for you before friday. What make and caliber is it? and what distance do you want it sighted in at? I live in the Ogden area. PM me if I can help.. 

Gee


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Was out at the Lee Kay Center last Wednesday. They will sight in your rifle for $10. get there early because there will be a line. At about 3:30 last wed. there was already a line of 6 rifles and a muzzy to get sighted in, and there were more people coming.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

J.B., you will have plenty of time to sight it in once you have your camp set up on Friday! Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advise.

I will give the LeeKay center a call today and see what they have going on.

Gee, I PM you if I need your help Thanks!


----------

